# طلب كتالوجات ايجات للجريلات والمخارج



## ahmed_moussa2008 (18 أبريل 2009)

بعد ادنكم يا جماعة ممكن كتالوجات ايجات للجريلات ومخارج الهواء على ملف pdf


----------



## hasona8040 (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخى ساحاول جاهدا وضعها على اى موقع تحميل


----------



## hasona8040 (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخى اليك كتالوج ceiling diffuser

 اضغط هنا


----------



## zanitty (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا حسونه
وعدت فاوفيت و فى 19 دقيقه فقط


----------



## باهداء (21 أبريل 2009)

اناء ابحث عن صور انابيب بوثلين ارجو اذاء معك ممكن تضيفة


----------



## mohamed mech (22 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا كثير ما اجمل التعاون و المتعاونين


----------



## mohamed mech (22 أبريل 2009)

بعد إذا المهندس حسونة قمت بتخفيض مساحة الملف من 18 ميجا الى 0.6 ميجا بواسطة adobe acrobat 6 me و الملف فى المرفقات خفيف جداً

و يمكن اتباع نفس الطريقة و تحميل باقى الكتالوجات


----------



## ahmed_moussa2008 (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا حضرات ايه الجمال ده شكرا


----------



## ahmed_moussa2008 (22 أبريل 2009)

بس يا ريت لو سمحتو انا عايز جميع انواع المخارج دفيوزرات وجريلات ولوفرات ودنابر وكله لو سمحتو


----------



## م/زيكو تك (22 أبريل 2009)

_تدفع كام_

_مش فلوس_
_صلي على النبي 10 مرات_


_طلبك يا بطل_

_egat sellection grill_​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 أبريل 2009)

Egat Product Catalogs


----------



## hasona8040 (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على البرنامج و جارى تنزيلة من النت 
وان شاء الله هارفعلك كل حاجة عندى بخصوص الموضوع


----------



## طالب مفيد (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أرجو ممن يستطيع اطلاعي على ملف بي دي اف يتضمن استطاعة المكيفاتمن نوع كارير تبعا للحسابات الحرارية
وأكون له شاكرا وجزاه الله عني كل خير


----------



## sniper87 (28 أبريل 2009)

شووو هاي الهمة والله فرحتوني بهذا التعاون دمتم برعاية الله وحفضه


----------



## mahom (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad shaban111 (7 مايو 2011)

مش عارف احمل الكاتلوجات لان الرابط غير صالح - على العموم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

